# Would Specialized be willing to do a "custom order"?



## DarkoBWM (May 29, 2010)

I am buying a Tarmac soon, most likely the SL2 Comp. However I want SRAM Rival which comes on the Comp Rival.

Both bikes are the same price, only differences are the colors and the components (I want the flat black/red on the SL2 comp).

So do you think if I called/emailed Specialized, would they be willing to put SRAM Rival onto the Comp??


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

DarkoBWM said:


> I am buying a Tarmac soon, most likely the SL2 Comp. However I want SRAM Rival which comes on the Comp Rival.
> 
> Both bikes are the same price, only differences are the colors and the components (I want the flat black/red on the SL2 comp).
> 
> So do you think if I called/emailed Specialized, would they be willing to put SRAM Rival onto the Comp??


I'm just shy of 100% sure they wouldn't. This is one reason why people opt for framesets and build to suite.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

DarkoBWM said:


> So do you think if I called/emailed Specialized, would they be willing to put SRAM Rival onto the Comp??


Better off dealing with a high volume dealer than Specialized directly.

A.) They will have more pull with Specialized than you
B.) They might be willing/able to swap out the groups on their end


----------



## alexp247365 (Dec 29, 2009)

Even a high volume dealer will not sell you an item if specialized does not want it sold.

For example, The Tarmac Pro comes with an OSBB, while the frame-only does not. You can ask for a frame-only OSBB, but I'd be very surprised if you get it. 

Another example, The S-works crankset on the full bike is of a grey/white motiv... while buying the crankset only is a red/white movitv. My LBS convinced me to get the S-works crankset over the Cannondale Hollowgrams. I said 'Ok, as long as it will come in grey and white.' 

They called me later that day to say not possible. Is this common among other bike MFGs? I do not know.

I would assume it as as most frames and components are made overseas. The warehouses here only get what are shipped to them from overseas.

I suppose if you could find someone at (insert bike manufacturer here) corporate who could actually call overseas and request the part it might happen, but thats at a level much higher than your LBS.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Work with your LBS...

My wife and I got 2010 Tarmac Experts (The test versions) and those came with Ultegra compact cranks. Of course we didn't realize it and neither did the shop. The bikes sat in our living room for over a month before we clued in. I called the shop, he checked the book and confirmed they came with the correct cranks. We told him we wanted Ultegra standard, he said no problem bring them in.

A good LBS will work with you...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rbart4506 said:


> Work with your LBS...
> 
> My wife and I got 2010 Tarmac Experts (The test versions) and those came with Ultegra compact cranks. Of course we didn't realize it and neither did the shop. The bikes sat in our living room for over a month before we clued in. I called the shop, he checked the book and confirmed they came with the correct cranks. *We told him we wanted Ultegra standard, he said no problem bring them in.*
> 
> A good LBS will work with you...


That's commonly done, but a different scenario than what the OP has offered.

I do agree with RJP Diver that it's worth a shot approaching the LBS owner/ manager with the idea. The worst they'll say is 'no'.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

PJ352 said:


> That's commonly done, but a different scenario than what the OP has offered.
> 
> I do agree with RJP Diver that it's worth a shot approaching the LBS owner/ manager with the idea. The worst they'll say is 'no'.


Yup. Going through the shop and having them handle it is the only way to go. You might convince them to swap the parts over from another model, though there would most likely be some sort of labor charge, I'd think. It does take a while to disassemble and reassemble two bikes.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

If the LBS won't entertain this, one other approach is to buy the Comp, sell the group-set as "new bike take-offs" on ebay and replace with the components of your choice. I've seen cases where someone buys a bike just for the frame, and sells everything else piece by piece (to get the best prices). As long as you don't mind the hassle of ebay sales, and can do the wrenching yourself, you can sometimes cover pretty much all of your costs.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Talk to your LBS. Specialized ain't gonna do it. Bikes are built in China/Taiwan. Specialized never sees the bike. They're shipped to them and then shipped to the LBS without ever opening the box.

If the LBS won't play nice (unlikely, unless they're douchebags) strip the components off the bike and sell them on ebay. Buy a SRAM group from someone and install it. Life will be happy.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

i agree, if its not sold on the market in the build configuration, specialized wont do it for you custom, no way

but getting the components and building it up yourself wouldnt cost a whole lot. you might lose a couple bucks getting the rival, you're talking the 2 with a 105, right? sram costs more than shimano about 10-15%, plus the labor is you're not a mech


----------



## iebobo (Jun 23, 2006)

I did this with my Roubaix. I liked the scheme (and the $400 rebate) of the Comp, but I did not see a Sram model offered. I ebayed the 105 parts and upgraded to Sram Force. It took a while, and I spent extra money, but it's really nice to have a bike exactly how you want it. And it would have been a lot cheaper than ordering the frameset and building up the bike. I would have gotten a better frame though.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

iebobo said:


> I did this with my Roubaix. I liked the scheme (and the $400 rebate) of the Comp, but* I did not see a Sram model offered.* I ebayed the 105 parts and upgraded to Sram Force. It took a while, and I spent extra money, but it's really nice to have a bike exactly how you want it. And it would have been a lot cheaper than ordering the frameset and building up the bike. I would have gotten a better frame though.


Shimano is starting to play hardball with companies now. "Carry only Shimano, or you aren't carrying any." SRAM-equipped road bikes are becoming as scarce as made-in-the-usa bikes.

One of the many reasons I detest Shimano....


----------

